

Ask HN: Virtual credit cards with access rules? - prawn

I&#x27;ve been wondering recently about the possibility of an abstraction layer above credit cards where numbers can be created and controlled by the user in a certain way. I&#x27;m aware of EntroPay who offer prepaid virtual cards.<p>Is anyone offering a master card with full access to my account, but allowing users to spin up virtual cards that work in different ways? e.g., I could create one which only works with a wildcard match of &quot;<i></i><i>amazon</i><i></i>&quot; on the transactor field. Or a virtual card which is capped at $300&#x2F;month (retainer for an employee) or one which has a maximum of $100 (gift card for a friend). Or only works in a particular country or currency. And can all be shut down whenever required.<p>Would this even be possible with the way credit cards are currently set up?
======
anthony_franco
Citi offers a similar feature on their credit cards. Not all the control that
you mention, but it's good for making purchases on shady looking sites.

------
nodata
Virtual credit cards with limits per card? Don't Paypal do this?

Why the country/currency limitation btw?

~~~
orchdork10159
PayPal removed the single-use credit card number option a while back.

------
kevinsimper
I have also been thinking about that, and why it is still not possible today!

